# Blair Waldorf Makeup? (Pics Included)



## Donatella (Dec 5, 2013)

I love Blair Waldorf from Gossip Girls makeup. It's very simple but I need some help. How can I get her exact look? What blush, eyeshadows, lipstick/gloss would I need to buy? Anything is fine, but I would prefer it from MAC. In these 3 pics her makeup is the same, except the lip color looks a tad lighter in the last two photos. I'd prefer the lip color in the first picture. Thanks so much xoxo


----------

